# SBGA413 vs SBGA211



## beginnerswater (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all. I'm trying to decide on a Grand Seiko Spring Drive. I caught the watch bug, and just kept going through the rabbit hole consuming watch content. This brand Grand Seiko popped up frequently. (Seiko being responsible for the quartz crisis, creating the fusion of mechanical and quartz = spring drive) Having seen that there is a Beverly Hills Boutique, I went there to look at models. I very briefly looked at the "Snowflake" and it at first glance seemed very ordinary. The weight was surprisingly light. Is this a sleeper watch, where the more you use it, the more details you see?

In any case, the sales rep showed off Spring of the Four Seasons collection. I liked the texture, but it was a very light pink.

I was thinking of getting this watch as an all-rounder. I'm not sure if it would fit the bill. At first glance, I like the texture of the "spring" more. It is very pleasant. *It spoke the loudest out of the 4 seasons collection. "Winter" was a gloomy grey.

On the opposite end, the Snowflake is more conservative. It's white dial goes with pretty much anything.

What are WUS member thoughts? I had in mind getting a spring-drive "allrounder" watch. Other suggestions are also welcome.










sbga211 "snowflake"










sbga413


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

This is a tough one. Personally I would go for the 413. The dial is less subtle than the Snowflake, while at the same time the watch has its own subtlety in terms of dial colour. 

I like both but I really like the 413, and I prefer some aspects of the case and dial (rectangular batons) design, although I like the crown integration on the Snowflake more. 

Both win with the titanium construction in my book.

You cannot loose really.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff (Sep 10, 2012)

Snowflake IMO. The dial is subtle but as you say, it’s a sleeper. You’ll notice different ‘qualities’ in different lights. The dial on the other isn’t my cup of tea. Reminds me of wallpaper for some reason!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The Snowflake is the iconic GS with it's refined dial and you wouldn't be wrong if you choose to own it. 
I saw all of the Four Seasons models a few days ago at my AD. To me, the pink color of the 413 is very subtle and 90% of the time, it looks silver. 
Both dials are special in their own way and you wouldn't get bored with either. 
The 62GS case design of the 413 is more uniquely GS. It also wears a little smaller, if that makes a difference. 
Both are outstanding watches but I'd go with Spring.


----------



## Cru Jones (May 20, 2010)

To throw another one into the mix, I would go SBGE249 over either of these. I really like the blizzard dial, the glow and weight of SS, the GMT function in an elegant package and the extra blue hands. Cheers,


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

The subtle pink dial and 62GS case of the 413 are clear "wins" for me. The Snowflake is too austere in comparison


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

If you personally feel like it's too pink for you, I wouldn't get it. If not, it would be my choice over the Snowflake. It's all up to your personal feeling. A lot of people here quite like that subtly pink Spring dial. Personally, I would tend toward the Winter version.

These are great choices if you favor a Titanium piece. If not, there are many other 3-hand Spring Drivers in steel that would also do well as an all-arounder.


----------



## changooroo (Apr 20, 2009)

Sbga211 if you dont mind a titanium


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

As an all round watch it has to be the Snowflake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

How much smaller did the 413 wear? I've been trying to find lug to lug measurements but haven't seen any. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I think the snowflake works for any occasion. As for the sbga413....I cannot make up my mind about it or any of the seasons watches. They are interesting no doubt, but I have a feeling they probably look better in a watch box or as occasional wear and conversational piece.


----------



## beginnerswater (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks all for your opinion!

I'll probably have another look in the store between SBGA211, SBGA413 and SBGA415. At least right now, the choice is probably SBG413 "Spring". But I'll be looking at the watch in person to make the final call.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

beginnerswater said:


> Thanks all for your opinion!
> 
> I'll probably have another look in the store between SBGA211, SBGA413 and SBGA415. At least right now, the choice is probably SBG413 "Spring". But I'll be looking at the watch in person to make the final call.


Good choice and method to proceed with the decision and purchase.


----------



## Acey (Apr 29, 2019)

snowflake wins it for me, though it looks a tinge pink.
why not get the SBGA415?


----------



## beginnerswater (Aug 14, 2019)

hi all,

Winter in person was a tad bit too dark. (SBGA 415)

I got the SBGA 413! super sweet.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

That is very nice indeed. I love the dial.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmav (Jul 20, 2017)

Snowflake for an all rounder. If youre looking for potential value retention, then the limited run of the 413 might confer some additional resale value. 

C


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought the Four Seasons were not numbered/limited editions.

The Four Seasons looked to me exactly the same as the 40mm SBGH037 limited edition a few years ago, which I currently own. If so, the lug width would be 21mm. Also, it wears a lot smaller than the snowflake, though on paper it's just 1mm smaller. I sold the snowflake because it wore big. Now I'm considering the SBGA415.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

beginnerswater said:


> hi all,
> 
> Winter in person was a tad bit too dark. (SBGA 415)
> 
> I got the SBGA 413! super sweet.


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## rishaanp (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks great!

How big is your wrist?


----------



## cyvr (Dec 18, 2019)

I prefer the dial on the snowflake but I think the smaller case on the spring would be nicer to live with personally 
Granted I’ve only seen the snowflake in person since I’m in Canada


----------



## White__Light (Nov 25, 2018)

I’d go with the Snowflake out of these two, but I do really the SBGA413 (but not for an all-rounder).

Have you considered the SBGA373 / SBGA375?

Two Spring Drive models with classic dials and the 44GS case style.


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

I feel that the SBGA413 is a much more interesting watch.


Mr. Blue


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

> How much smaller did the 413 wear? I've been trying to find lug to lug measurements but haven't seen any.


A lot smaller. The 211 was too bulky for my writs. Maybe I'm just too used to 40mm watches, but the 413 sat nice and snug. Of course the 413 is Titanium, so it is much lighter too. I liked summer and fall for the feel/heft of steel that sat down low on my wrist - the titanium models have beautiful dials but are a lot lighter (could be good or bad - depending on what you want).

They look like they are the same thickness on paper, but the 413 seemed to sit a lot lower (maybe it is the thinner case with that bezel less design?)


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Seriously considering pulling the trigger on my first Grand Seiko. I remember trying the Snowflake on and thinking that it wore a little big for its purpose, so I'm leaning towards the equally beautiful Spring. Does anyone have knowledge on the max discount for the Spring from an AD?


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

kritameth said:


> Seriously considering pulling the trigger on my first Grand Seiko. I remember trying the Snowflake on and thinking that it wore a little big for its purpose, so I'm leaning towards the equally beautiful Spring. Does anyone have knowledge on the max discount for the Spring from an AD?


You are not likely to see a large discount, or one at all, for that model. It is a LE and is has become in rather short supply. I believe ADs have to get the full seasons collection as a set.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree it is in short supply at the moment. I don't believe it is a limited edition, only a U.S. exclusive model. I am curious as to how long Grand Seiko will keep producing it, and if that'll drive down the market price in the future.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Is the 211 really that big? A local dealer has one preowned, only 2 months old. Will set me back some 4k USD, I’m really thinking of getting it. How does it compare with an op39? That’s the closest thing to the similiar size that I own I think...


----------



## kennethwashere (Apr 11, 2015)

211 would be the choice for me.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I think the 62GS case is much more interesting, but I'd genuinely like to hear proponents of the Snowflake's case.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations! You made the right choice. The 413 wins in terms of dimensions, and case design over the snowflake.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Possibly the toughest dilemma I've come across in recent years.


----------



## Ced Craig (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven‘t seen them in the metal, but I lean towards the 413, which I‘ve heard isn‘t all that pink on wrist. The 415 also appeals.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I chose the Snowflake and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd vote for the 413! I think its case is more trim and modern.


----------

